# Headed to Massanutten 2/14



## mlefferts (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all! I'm off to Massanutten in a couple of weeks. It will be myself, hubby, 2 children (4yo girl & boy turning 7 while we are there), and my MIL & FIL. We are driving there from Long Island and checking in on the 15th, but we will start heading down 2/14 (hubby hates driving more than 3 hours). 

So any suggestions on what activities to utilize with the kids? How about with my in-laws? 
Is it OK to drive with the car or are we better off taking the 4X4 truck? I think we'll be fine in the car, but hubby is worried about the roads off the highway getting there. 

Also, is there a grocery store near there? We'll be cooking almost all of our meals, we booked both halves of a lock off in Eagle trace. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm doing the same trip from long island on the same dates, just me and my 8yr old daughter.  Just a heads up, There are a lot of Long Islanders that come down there that week, last time we went more then half the license plates were from NY. So be prepared.

We went a couple of years ago on the same weekend in a rental car, big old rear wheel drive lincoln, and had no issues and will be taking a Mazda Tribute with no 4 wheel drive this year.  It's a long drive but, IMO, it's more important to have a comfortable drivers seat then 4 wheel drive. The road up to Massanutten from the Highway is a wide well maintained road, I wouldn't worry about it

As for activities, this year she is going to take Snowboarding lessons(i think i'm more excited then her about this) we are planning to check out the 'adventure park' the snow tubing and spend a couple of days at the water park, we always do the Monday and Tuesday night shows....Off site, we are going to try to hit up the virginia safari park.

There is no limit to the amount of things you can do at Massanutten, so i wouldn't worry too much ahead of time, just bring a lot of money.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 2, 2014)

This is current Winter Activity Guide.  Unless you plan on doing a lot of activities and spending at least 3 days at the water park the price probably doesn't justify the savings.  If your 7 year old likes to do a fair number of activities that are discounted or free (check the guide), you may want to get one for him/her.  Either one full day or one day and a half (after 5pm until closing) should be plenty of time at the water park.  

The tubing is fun, you will need at least one adult to go with them and participate.  If the 7 year old wants to learn to ski or board, Massanutten's learn to ride program is decent.  The hill is only average so you may not want to get lift tickets if you are regular experienced skiers.

While I don't feel particularly pressured during the sales meeting, it is time consuming (3 hrs), and for that reason I don't attend more than once every 3 years but it may be worth it for the 4 waterpark passes or for Visa prepaid gift card.  Don't do it for the Massanutten bucks.  They are limited in what you can use them for.  If you do decide to go,  have the kids come to the breakfast if they like  but drop them off with grandparents before the tour part.  The reason it takes so long is they usually insist on showing me 4-5 different units throughout the place (with plenty of driving) and then have me sit for 30 min plus, waiting for the gift at the end.  The actual sit down at the sales floor takes less than 30 minutes and for most of that time the sales person wasn't even with me but talking to his "supervisor"  Bring a phone or tablet and play a game to avoid the boredom.  I schedule mine early so I am out by noon at the latest and everyone else can just sleep in that day.


Funny thing, my husband is taking the kids up to Long Island to visit the grandparents that weekend.


----------



## Delexed (Feb 2, 2014)

There is a Walmart maybe 15-20 minutes away that you can hit on your way in when you exit the highway...


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 2, 2014)

mass is not in the boonies.. no need for a 4x4 truck unless you like to buy gas.. We have traveled there may time in regular old car. 

the water park passes are worth sitting in on the tour. We did the breakfast part, got with the sales guy, chatted with him a bit, go out to see unit, started talking about tug and he figured out real quick we were there for the tickets, and we left.. total time 60 min. 

if you only drive for 3 hrs it might take more than 2 days to get there ..

you will enjoy the area.  be sure to check out cravens in the area and the museum right there as well.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 2, 2014)

There is a Krogers and Martins in Harrisonburg and another closer store in the town to the east.

Nancy


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 2, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm doing the same trip from long island on the same dates, just me and my 8yr old daughter.  Just a heads up, There are a lot of Long Islanders that come down there that week, last time we went more then half the license plates were from NY. So be prepared.
> 
> We went a couple of years ago on the same weekend in a rental car, big old rear wheel drive lincoln, and had no issues and will be taking a Mazda Tribute with no 4 wheel drive this year.  It's a long drive but, IMO, it's more important to have a comfortable drivers seat then 4 wheel drive. The road up to Massanutten from the Highway is a wide well maintained road, I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> ...



I agree about the seats, both my car and his truck are comfortable, but hubby was afraid of driving on snowy/icy roads or during a storm. Thanks for the tips, we are bringing a lot of money lol  

Maybe we'll see you there! I have an Aqua blue HHR- kinda hard to miss


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 2, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> This is current Winter Activity Guide.  Unless you plan on doing a lot of activities and spending at least 3 days at the water park the price probably doesn't justify the savings.  If your 7 year old likes to do a fair number of activities that are discounted or free (check the guide), you may want to get one for him/her.  Either one full day or one day and a half (after 5pm until closing) should be plenty of time at the water park.
> 
> The tubing is fun, you will need at least one adult to go with them and participate.  If the 7 year old wants to learn to ski or board, Massanutten's learn to ride program is decent.  The hill is only average so you may not want to get lift tickets if you are regular experienced skiers.
> 
> ...



I am definitely getting activities cards. Hubby plans on doing nothing but watermark and shows and indoor stuff, I was hoping he might try skiing, I know the kids want to try and at least one tubing session and ice skating session. 

As for the presentation, I think we are going to skip it. We did 2 recently in FL, one as part of promotional stay and another that he was suckered into as an RCI update  and he has very little patience for overly persistent salespeople.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm doing the same trip from long island on the same dates, just me and my 8yr old daughter.  Just a heads up, There are a lot of Long Islanders that come down there that week, last time we went more then half the license plates were from NY. So be prepared.
> 
> We went a couple of years ago on the same weekend in a rental car, big old rear wheel drive lincoln, and had no issues and will be taking a Mazda Tribute with no 4 wheel drive this year.  It's a long drive but, IMO, it's more important to have a comfortable drivers seat then 4 wheel drive. The road up to Massanutten from the Highway is a wide well maintained road, I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> ...



I love the snow tubing - as did the pre-teens/teens that were with me.  The Virginia Safari Park was great - my 5 and 7 year old grandkids loved it!!   We left massanutten early and combined it with a visit to the Natural Bridge.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 3, 2014)

mlefferts said:


> Hi all! I'm off to Massanutten in a couple of weeks. It will be myself, hubby, 2 children (4yo girl & boy turning 7 while we are there), and my MIL & FIL. We are driving there from Long Island and checking in on the 15th, but we will start heading down 2/14 (hubby hates driving more than 3 hours).
> 
> So any suggestions on what activities to utilize with the kids? How about with my in-laws?
> Is it OK to drive with the car or are we better off taking the 4X4 truck? I think we'll be fine in the car, but hubby is worried about the roads off the highway getting there.
> ...



There is a Food Lion grocery store much closer to the Massanutten entrance - but it really is worth a trip into Harrisonburg to go to Martin's!!   

My grandkids are close to the same age -they really enjoyed the pool and playground right onsite.  But when we dont want to go anywhere - the jacuzzi tubs in the units worked just great for them  We own 2 weeks which we purchased mostly to use/not trade, so we have been dozens of times - there is always plenty to do.  All the kids also have enjoyed the Frontier Culture Museum and the park that is in Staunton for a day trip.  Visit BOTH rec centers because my grandkids enjoyed both, but they are quite different!


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 3, 2014)

laura1957 said:


> There is a Food Lion grocery store much closer to the Massanutten entrance - but it really is worth a trip into Harrisonburg to go to Martin's!!
> 
> My grandkids are close to the same age -they really enjoyed the pool and playground right onsite.  But when we dont want to go anywhere - the jacuzzi tubs in the units worked just great for them  We own 2 weeks which we purchased mostly to use/not trade, so we have been dozens of times - there is always plenty to do.  All the kids also have enjoyed the Frontier Culture Museum and the park that is in Staunton for a day trip.  Visit BOTH rec centers because my grandkids enjoyed both, but they are quite different!



Thanks! I am considering purchasing there and letting go of my Grandview trader as they are the same resort system and I would rather have someplace within driving distance and geared more towards families than Grandview (I think it's a nice resort but I don't see myself ever going to Vegas any time soon).


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 3, 2014)

Delexed said:


> There is a Walmart maybe 15-20 minutes away that you can hit on your way in when you exit the highway...



Very good to know. We will probably go for a one time shopping and hit a closer store if we need a random item.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 3, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> mass is not in the boonies.. no need for a 4x4 truck unless you like to buy gas.. We have traveled there may time in regular old car.
> 
> the water park passes are worth sitting in on the tour. We did the breakfast part, got with the sales guy, chatted with him a bit, go out to see unit, started talking about tug and he figured out real quick we were there for the tickets, and we left.. total time 60 min.
> 
> ...



I agree, hubby is just worried about a snowstorm hitting while we are driving to/from. There's been a lot of snow this year already.

Would they give us the activities card for the presentation? that might make it worth it for us, especially if they have you in and out after mentioning tug, though I doubt I can get hubby to go after the last 2 we went on in December.

I can get him to go a little longer if we take breaks every 45 minutes or so (usually every other rest stop). He gets leg cramps when he sits too long which is why we keep it to around 3 hours. If I drive I can push it to around 5-6 because he falls asleep and stretches out more, but he hates letting me drive. I think I may just slip some zz-quill into his valentines chocolate lol.

I hope to check out at least one of the caverns and one of the museums. My kids love exploring and learning through seeing/experiencing.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 3, 2014)

Nancy said:


> There is a Krogers and Martins in Harrisonburg and another closer store in the town to the east.
> 
> Nancy





Delexed said:


> There is a Walmart maybe 15-20 minutes away that you can hit on your way in when you exit the highway...





laura1957 said:


> There is a Food Lion grocery store much closer to the Massanutten entrance - but it really is worth a trip into Harrisonburg to go to Martin's!!



Thanks all- I'll look at the sales for that week and see which best fits our needs that week


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 3, 2014)

laura1957 said:


> I love the snow tubing - as did the pre-teens/teens that were with me.  The Virginia Safari Park was great - my 5 and 7 year old grandkids loved it!!   We left massanutten early and combined it with a visit to the Natural Bridge.



Is the Safari park open in February? I may skip that until we visit during a warmer season.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 3, 2014)

mlefferts said:


> Is the Safari park open in February? I may skip that until we visit during a warmer season.



I don't actually know if it is open in February or not - Ridewithme said he is hoping to take his daughter that week, that is why I mentioned it   we were there last August and we all enjoyed it.  We have gone at all times of the year, but I definately prefer going in the springtime.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 4, 2014)

Website says it is only open on the weekends, we are checking in late Saturday night then running there first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## lshpak (Feb 5, 2014)

How much does activity card cost and what does it include? Also are there any activities in the evening?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 5, 2014)

lshpak said:


> How much does activity card cost and what does it include? Also are there any activities in the evening?



You've seen the website? 
http://www.massresort.com/

The activities card is $99 for Adults and $69 for children 17 and younger
http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=338

There are tons of things to do in the evenings!  The Monday and Tuesday shows(Free with Activities card) are in the evening.  Here's a list of discounted activities with the activity card
http://massresort.indigofiles.com/activities/Winter_2013_Activity_Card_Flyer_WEB.pdf

Last time we went we bought 5 day passes for the waterpark, plus did a ton of little 'crafty' activities so the activity card was great, this year, we are only doing the 3 day passes, not sure about the 'crafty stuff' so i'm 50/50 on getting it.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope everyone enjoy their visit to our great state.


----------



## Steve NH (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't think I saw it mentioned.

There is also a COSTCO in Harrisonberg in case you are a member
They also have a gas station at that COSTCO. price is 'usually' the lowest around. (We have on occasion seen someone else a penny or two cheaper)

You will all have a BLAST.....


----------



## shagnut (Feb 9, 2014)

carl2591 said:


> mass is not in the boonies.. no need for a 4x4 truck unless you like to buy gas.. We have traveled there may time in regular old car.
> 
> the water park passes are worth sitting in on the tour. We did the breakfast part, got with the sales guy, chatted with him a bit, go out to see unit, started talking about tug and he figured out real quick we were there for the tickets, and we left.. total time 60 min.
> 
> ...



When I was first there it WAS in the boonies.  Nothing around it at all.  The sales lady was giving me lots of ideas of things to do so I wouldn't leave and call it Mass of nothing!!  lol

shaggy


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 10, 2014)

Steve NH said:


> Don't think I saw it mentioned.
> 
> There is also a COSTCO in Harrisonberg in case you are a member
> They also have a gas station at that COSTCO. price is 'usually' the lowest around. (We have on occasion seen someone else a penny or two cheaper)
> ...



we are- thanks. Might be a good idea to stop there. 

I sure hope we do


----------



## stonebroke (Feb 11, 2014)

*Massanutten Tubing*

We enjoyed the tubing.  It is only $10 on Tuesday and Students (with a student ID card) are only $10 on Wednesday.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 11, 2014)

For those who questioned why we would possibly take a 4X4 truck, take a peek at the forecast and the storm we're about to get slammed with. We're leaving Friday from Long Island and driving through where the worst of the storm is predicted to hit. If that stalls and we get hit on Friday or there's another one next weekend, I don't want to be stuck. The ice storm that rolled through the region about a week ago had parts of 81 shut down for 3 days. 'nuff said.


----------



## stonebroke (Feb 12, 2014)

*Fast Mover*

The prognosticators here in central PA seem to think it will be a fast moving storm (albeit with a possibility of a lot of snow) so I am guessing that by Friday things will have settled down some.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aA5Je5TNgg and you might just breeze on on through.

There is a chance it could be a bit of a "bust" that is what we are hoping as we are scheduled to fly from MDT to NWR to Phoenix tomorrow. My wife's schedule is such that we are locked into tomorrow at earliest otherwise the airlines were waiving change fees and we could have reschedule for today.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope so. As of now I'm most worried about getting out of the tri-state. I had a foot of snow here before it switched to sleet/hail/freezing rain. Now it's a soggy icy foot of snow...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 14, 2014)

Supposed to snow on Saturday in Massanutten.  It's not going to be fun for the commute, but maybe great for the slopes


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 15, 2014)

How was your drive down mlefferts?  We drove through about a half hour snow/rain storm, stopped for lunch and came out to a dead car battery. Overall it took us about 10hrs to do a 7hr drive.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 16, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> How was your drive down mlefferts?  We drove through about a half hour snow/rain storm, stopped for lunch and came out to a dead car battery. Overall it took us about 10hrs to do a 7hr drive.



Oh no! Our drive was not bad at all. We left Friday around 11:30 and took 95 down to 66 west. We stopped in Woodstock at around 7:30 for the night, but we stopped 3 times, for lunch, a rest, and dinner, so about 2:30 minutes out if the car for meals and breaks. The worst of that was going around D.C. During evening rush hour. The roads were all clear, but once it got dark there were black ice patches. From there we were just an hour away, and there was light snowfall during that time. About 9 hours total for us.


----------

